# Is 3ds-cart.com legit?



## fatsquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello guys,

I need your help because Im REALLY paranoid about buying myself a Sky3ds.
The thing is, I usually order from NDS-CARD but their prices skyrocketed. Sky3ds is almost 100$ there so Im looking for an alternative and I found this site http://www.3ds-cart.com .
Now my question is, is this legit site?

Im really scared to enter my credit card details there as they dont seem to have any known payment service providers such as paypal and others.

Help me lads


----------



## Fulcaire (Mar 27, 2015)

Never ordered from there before but I've had good experience with ModchipsDirect and many other users have as well. Took them 3 days to get a Gateway to me. If I were you I'd stick to the list of resellers listed on the sky3ds website rather than taking a risk. Go with the cheapest of the list.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

I see....the thing is im from EU not US. 

How about http://www.3dskarten.com/ ?
They seem to have a few good reviews on shoptemp.

Anyone bought from them?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 27, 2015)

newersumm said:


> I see....the thing is im from EU not US.
> 
> How about http://www.3dskarten.com/ ?
> They seem to have a few good reviews on shoptemp.
> ...


Yeahgeek is pretty reliable. I bought my Sky and GW from them and the shipping is like 10 days. I highly recommend them.


----------

